# Livery Man Harmony or Lister Liberty Clippers



## Crazy_cat_lady (18 January 2012)

Following on from previous thread on clippers I have decided to get either of the above.

I am not sure which to get though as have read some cons about each:

-Liveryman Harmony I have been advised they can struggle with thicker coats and I have a Welsh D (of the hysterical variety) and would need to do blanket clip and preferably feathers off also. Also Ive seen various reviews where people hated them and the last thing i want is to get them then they not get through the hair.

The liberty are very expensive and Ive read a couple of reviews which said they are very noisy and I would like to be able to desensitize very nervous horse to clipping with them so need whichever pair of clippers I buy to be as quiet as possible. They also look quite bulky and he is head shy.

Please can you let me know your suggestions as I am confused!


----------



## charmeroo (18 January 2012)

Oh dear.  Personally I would have both!  

I say this because I do clip a few horses and find that having a range of size of clippers gives you lots of options with regard to large/small, nervous/calm hairy/tb types.  And quite often I use more than one size of clipper to do a whole horse.

Having said that I would also add that you will find the on/off switch on the Harmony is extremely irritating as it is a place where you can easily accidently switch them off!  However, on the plus side, they are quieter than big clippers even when on the faster speed and I do find that they are good for awkward places and more nervous horses. You may find that it takes quite a long time to do a trace - you would need to purchase the wider blade as the narrow one which I think the clippers come with would take forever!


----------



## cob&onion (18 January 2012)

My friend has the lister liberty clippers which i have used a few times on my cob, including hogging her and getting through a thick coat , had no problem with them, great to use and i personally don't think they are too noisy.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 January 2012)

charmeroo said:



			Oh dear.  Personally I would have both!  

you will find the on/off switch on the Harmony is extremely irritating as it is a place where you can easily accidently switch them off!  However, on the plus side, they are quieter than big clippers even when on the faster speed and I do find that they are good for awkward places and more nervous horses. You may find that it takes quite a long time to do a trace - you would need to purchase the wider blade as the narrow one which I think the clippers come with would take forever!
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree with this.

I too find the on/off switch blimmin annoying; yes they are quieter but take for ever to do anything.

Also, as someone else said, for thicker cobby/pony coats they are really tiresome; I bought them as I liked the idea of a battery pack (i.e. no wires for Neds to step on) BUT I don't think I'd buy one again TBH.


----------



## nadinek82 (18 January 2012)

cob&onion said:



			My friend has the lister liberty clippers which i have used a few times on my cob, including hogging her and getting through a thick coat , had no problem with them, great to use and i personally don't think they are too noisy.


Click to expand...

I agree with this. I've got the Lister Liberty clippers and have never had any bother with them in the 5 years that i've had them. They're one of the lightest and the quietest clippers. I've used them on lots of different types of horses to do every clip in the book and have never had them not be able to do the job. If you go into the Lister website it gives you all the details about them, weight, speed etc. They are definatley money well spent


----------



## trendybraincell (18 January 2012)

I have Lister Liberty clippers, and I have used my friends Harmony clippers to do her horse. I'd take the Listers eveytime! I've clipped my welsh cob right out all winter, and done several other horses with them and they've been great! I just have to remember to charge the battery more when I take legs off too!!


----------



## vixiem (18 January 2012)

harmony  thats what i have and they're perfect for my fat flufffy welsh sec D x

edited to add that they do a wide and a narrow blade for them, its dead easy to swap the blades over and i find it really good to just swap to the narrower blades when im doing round her face etc


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 January 2012)

Bumping just to see if there are any other sugegstions?


----------



## MrsMozart (19 January 2012)

I got the Lister Liberty clippers, the Libretto trimmers, and the mains adaptor (both can use it).

Love them 

Have happily clipped an IDxTB, a DWB, and a hairy cob (inclduing taking legs off and hogging).

It was the first time my DWB had been clipped without sedation, and it was a full clip. She was nervous, but fine . The clippers don't get hot, are reasonably quiet, and nice to handle.

I like my friend's Heingerman(can't remember the exact name!), but for my own I needed something lighter - my right hand is suffering from years of rock climbing, etc.


----------



## be positive (19 January 2012)

I have the liberty clippers, they are quieter than most mains ones and the horses seem more relaxed with them.  The cost can be significantly reduced by buying the lead that lets you run them from a 12v car battery rather than the battery pack, they run really well like this.


----------



## Coop (20 January 2012)

The Liberty Clippers are fab, they are a very low-vibrating set of clippers and much more powerful than you would expect. I have had mine for 3 years now without a problem. I got them in a special deal with the Libretto trimmer from farmcare on offer and have not looked back.

I have a cob and a big Irish mare and do the cobs legs every 2 weeks with the big clippers and can do a full clip on one battery charge on the big mare. My sister uses the trimmers often on her big horses legs. The big ones chomp thru everything. I have the fine, medium and coarse blades on the big ones and a fine and coarser on the small ones.

The coarse blades are particularly good on the big clippers if the cobs legs have gone a bit too long.

I can hog with the small trimmers with the coarser blades.

They were about £300 all in with the trimmers but they have been worth every penny, just remember to charge the night b4 and you will be glad of being able to clip anywhere, anytime with no leads under their legs.

PS i am not a lister rep!!! xx


----------

